# VMR | Wheels - BRAND NEW wheel design, V706! Win a FREE SET OF TIRES!



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Introducing a brand new multi-spoke wheel design to our line-up!

The *V706* features seven sleek, detailed, straight spokes, with a unique undercut.
Machined in-house to provide variable bolt patterns, centerbores, widths and diameters, making the perfect bolt-on fitment for your vehicle.



*Premium Factory Finishes*
Matte Gunmetal with Aluminum Brushed Face
Matte Hyper Silver
Matte Gunmetal
Optional Powder Coat Colors

*Available Sizes*
19x8.5 ET35, ET45
19x9.5 ET25, ET35, ET45



*Order the V706 and be entered to win a FREE SET OF TIRES!!*
In celebration of our newest wheel release, we'll be giving away a set of tires to one lucky V706 customer. For the entire month of November, all V706 customers will be entered to win a FREE set of tires of their choice. We will announce one lucky winner the first week of December!​





































*
For more information such as pricing, and recommended fitments, please contact me directly via PM, by phone at 714-442-7916 extension 103, by email at [email protected], or any of our authorized dealers.*

Up to $800 credit will be provided towards tires of the winner's choice. Alternate prize option may be available. Marketing partnerships are exempt from contest entry. Other exclusions may apply, contact one of our professional sales representatives at 
1-866-364-8073 or [email protected]
for more information​​


----------

